# sprittwoch - die Wahrheit über Knight Rider - zum Totlachen



## Spezi30 (5 März 2007)

auf der Seite sprittwoch.de, dann sprit for fun. Ich habe über die Analysen zum Thema KR echt Tränen gelacht. Viel Spaß!! :thumbup:


----------



## AMUN (5 März 2007)

Knight Rider ist wieder da!    


Goile Seidde un alles ist so Sprittology



:3drofl: :3drofl: :3drofl:


----------

